
Roadmaps and OKRs – A Developer Perspective - KingOfCoders
https://www.svese.de/essay/roadmaps-and-okr-a-developer-and-software-developmen-perspective
======
lionessofsales
I've had the same experiences with roadmaps - most often they are inflexible
and hard to change and it is sometimes power play to get things on them.

